# Best use of 3x amps in home audio situation (help).



## EFMax (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a pre-amp plus 3x matching power amps and the power amps have dual mono amplification, both the left and right channels feature their own separate power supplies.

How would you wire up a 3-way left and right speaker.? 

The speakers are controlled through a 6-way active crossover that has 3x left and 3x right outputs from a single left and right input.

Would you use one amp to drive left & right mids and one amp to do the left &right highs.. or one amp to do left mids & left tops and one amp to do right mids and right tops and the third amp to do left & right bass..?

Seeking advice as I always appreciate another way at looking at things.

THANKS.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

I probably would do both tweeters on one amp, etc... just so that the gains are easy.
But having less cable length is also attractive...


----------

